# What makes JD tractors so much better and more expensive?



## dlimanov

First and foremost, there's absolutely zero hidden agenda or desire to start a flame wars with my post. I have recently cleared a big chunk of my yard and now my self-propelled 21" walk-behind mower is no longer an option, as it takes close to three hours to mow the lawn (~1 acre) with it.
So I started looking for a tractor. I want something a little better then your average lawn tractor from the big box store: something that can handle a snow blower, a blade, or maybe even a Johnny Bucket at some point in its life. I also a strong believer in "You get what you pay for" theory, so I'm not opposed to spend more money for a better product. However, searching around and on the Web, I came across an interesting phenomena, that led to my post: used John Deere tractors are often as expensive (or more expensive, in some cases) then comparable or higher-engined NEW tractors by other manufacturers.
Case in point from the recent Craigslist search: 4-year OLD X300R is almost the same amount of money as a NEW Husqvarna garden tractor. And I see similar trend across the board, at least in this price range.
Can someone explain this to me, all brand rivalry aside? Are JDs better made? Better decks, better axles, better metal? Again, I'm considering this a long-term investment and don't mind spending more money to get a better, more durable, powerful and longer-lasting tractor for my money.
Any and all insight is welcome, but PLEASE let's keep this from becoming a "Ford vs. Chevy" trainwreck of a thread.
Thank you!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum! First off, in my opinion, and as a guy who owns two Deeres, one big and one small, I can tell you that there is a lot of hype attached to the name and stigma of owning that green paint just like a Catipillar and yellow paint. You can buy a Colt AR 15 for twice the money as a Bushmaster, both of which are equal in quality and design. Essentially the same gun. Where Deere excells in my opinion is in the availibility of parts dealers and support. I also believe that Deeres are very well built, but then so is a Kubota for about the same money. Though I'm not real familiar with the newer units, I can tell you from my experiences with my 316, that the older Deeres were built with longevity in mind and my 316 is proof of that, but then you'll find people with the cheapest made units of all time, making the statement that there model X what have you has run for 60 years without an issue. My advice to you is to put on a brand blind fold and buy what appeals to you in terms of fit and looks. Consult with consumer reports, and listen to the many opinions you'll hear here on this forum. Then go buy what you like the best, photo it and share it with us!


----------



## dlimanov

Thanks TB! It looks like JDs are selling faster then hot cakes around here: I emailed the owner of X300R at 8:30AM and got a response around 10:00AM that it was already sold! So my search continues, I may stop by the Husqvarna dealer and talk to them about YTH24V42LS and whether it's heavy-duty enough for what I need it to do.


----------



## Mickey

Currently not a JD owner but have owned a couple JD products in the past. from my experience, in the area of lawn equipment. They make decent products but there are other Co's that make equipment every bit as good or better. Where JD may come out on top is their dealer network and parts availability. Takes a lot of overhead to support a Company as large as JD.

There is a mystic about JD and some are willing to pay a premium to own green.

The last time I went shopping I looked at several brands including JD. I was replacing a JD 318. Was looking for something eq, feature and qlty wise. Personally don't care for vert shaft engines so that rules out a lot of brands and models. I settled on the Cub I now own. Have not regretted the decision. comparing the JD and Cub. Cub was heavier and it showed. It had the horiz engine I prefer and with that came shaft driven trans and pto.

Hope you have the mechanical aptitude to make informed choices through close insp of the specs and visual features. At wear points looks for kind of bearings if any. Where there are bearings are they plastic bushings, oillite bushings, ball bearings and possible roller bearings. Are there grease fittings and if so how many and where. I suspect you'll be looking for an HST, if so, is it an integrated transaxle with aluminum housing, not serviceable. Mine has cast iron transaxle that is serviceable. Does it have some form of rear differential lock. How hard is it to remove/install the mower deck? And don't forget the dealer service. One quick spec that tells you something is the weight. My GT with it's HD 48" deck tips the scales at 1000#, the deck alone is 265#.

Last thing I think you need to become aware of is, who actually build the machine. For the most part JD builds their own. Then MTD and AYP make the majority of other brands regardless of the name on the product. MTD owns Cub along with the majority of other brands but, their entry level equipment is made along side of most their other brands. When you get into their 2xxx & 3xxx series machines, they are built in the old Cub factory. Within the MTD and AYP family of brands, for the most part they are very similar with most of the differences being cosmetic.

Do your homework and I'm sure you'll be able to find something that suits you.


----------



## jhngardner367

Welcome to the forum,dliminov! I own/operate a repair shop,for outdoor power equipment,and I have to agree with the above replies.I have a JD 319,from 1984,and also a few of theMTD-built models.For everyday mowing,the MTD's are fine,but for WORKING,I rely on either the JD,OR my 1970 Simplicity,simply because they're heavier frames,and have heavier attachments.The drawback to them,is,of course higher parts costs.


----------



## dlimanov

Thanks for your responses guys! So in your (collective) opinions, are JDs better designed and made then majority of the other brands on the market and that is what constitutes the higher price and increased demand? I'm talking from a land owner perspective, something that does more then just mows the grass..


----------



## Mickey

dlimanov said:


> Thanks for your responses guys! So in your (collective) opinions, are *JDs better designed and made then majority of the other brands* on the market and that is what constitutes the higher price and increased demand? I'm talking from a land owner perspective, something that does more then just mows the grass..


IMO, no. Like JD, there are other Co's that make several different qlty levels, from entry level, i.e. big box store models, to premium machines that will last many decades. More and better bearings, are more serviceable and stronger built.

As I mentioned in my first post, I bought a Cub this last time. It's heavier than the JD, could see some components that were more substantial and shaft drive Vs belt. The HD mower deck is a beast, has a doz grease fittings, tapered roller bearings on the spindles and adj height front casters. Adj height rear rollers. Price was almost $2k less than the comparable JD.

When purchased, both dealers were close by. Now I've moved and no Cub dealers close by and nearest JD dealer is 8-10 mi away. So far have not had the need for dealer so this isn't really hurting me but if I had a need, the JD would win out on that score but not sure how that would affect the purchase decision for me.


----------



## dlimanov

OK, I finally had some time to go and see YTH24V42LS and it's a very nice tractor, has a hand-welded deck, LSD and Kawasaki motor BUT I will not be buying it. It has the same crappy TuffTorq K46 transaxle and I was told that any slope over 15 degrees may cause oil to slush around (oil baffles anyone?), in turn causing oil starvation, overheating and premature failure. And oh yeah, it's not covered under warranty. Also, lack of grease fittings, no proper automotive-style ball bearings and a host of other missing features make it a lawn tractor on steroids, while I really need a yard/garden tractor.
So now I think I narrowed down my search to JD X320, CubCadet GT-series and any of the Simplicity garden tractors. The problem is, they are out of my price range new, so I'm starting to look at used ones, which brings me to my next question: is there a common number of hours after which any given tractor in this category will require some serious attention? I'm talking about tractor alternative to a commonplace 100k mile car example; I understand that there are some exceptions to every rule, but with so many models out there, is there a number of hours that anything over you should really think twice about buying it?
Thanks everyone for your replies, it's been a huge help!


----------



## Mickey

IMO, for the use you describe, the amount of hrs on a machine before it raises concern for me is in excess of 1000 and I would not rule out a machine with 1500 hrs on it, IF we're talking a high qlty GT and not an LT.

My 40 yr old Bolens hasn't had any serious problems and I don't have any idea how many hrs on it. I did swap engines in it about 30 yrs ago. The JD 318 I had, had ~1800 hrs on it when it walked off. Engine was getting a little tired but otherwise in decent running condition. My 8 yrs old Cub has barely 300 hrs on it and I mow approx an acre. So far only needs have been and this was this yr are a replacement solenoid for the starter and replacement belt for the mower deck. Still have original battery in the machine.

Over the past 40 yrs I've only had 3 machines, Still have the first and current with the JD being stolen. Good machines last a long time. With my limited experience I haven't got much personal knowledge where I could make a personal recommendation.


----------



## Thomas

Its the thickness of yellow/green paint....sorry couldn't help myself. 

John Deere has seen also made history along w/trust,and there foundation stronger like no other....well until Farmall close there doors.


----------



## dlimanov

I posted this in JD section of the forum, hope it's OK to cross-post here:
http://www.tractorforum.com/f291/help-me-choose-between-x300r-x324-17879/#post135076


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Absolutely!


----------



## dlimanov

Well folks, my search is over. Yesterday I bought this bad boy:








It's a 2009 X300 with 62 hours on the clock, 42" deck and double bagger. It appears to be in excellent condition, same owner who had JD maintain it every year. Not sure if anyone cares, but asking price was $2,500 and we sealed the deal at $2,200. I mowed the yard last night and WOW! What a difference in both quality of the cut and time spent over my 21" self-propelled Husky (duh!). It's also a great fun, and I was pleasantly surprised with the tight turn radius, I was thinking it would be much worse.
Now, need to get sear cover, bumper bar and disconnect ROI as I have too many places where I need to mow in reverse. I am going to get JD come out and service it so I can learn everything they're doing to it, and then I plan to drop the deck and do a transaxle fluid flush, as the stock K46 is known to have issue under load or hilly terrain, and I want to put a front-end loader on mine.
Overall, I'm really happy! Thanks to everyone who responded, it was a great help to have the knowledge of the forum behind me when I was looking for a tractor.


----------



## jhngardner367

You shouldn't have to bypass the ROI,on it.THere should be a switch/button,on the dash for that. My aunt has one,and hers has the bypass ability on it,from the factory. Beautiful tractor,though!


----------



## dlimanov

Yeah, the moment you press on reverse, deck disengages, you need to use the dash-mounted switch to engage the blades again. No big deal but a PITA.


----------



## IH farm boy

all ya have to do is go under the dash pull the two wires that go to the switch and put a jumper between them so you can hook them back up if you sell it , i did it to my dads drove him nuts and its hard on the belts wiht all the extra on and off at wide open throttle. be carfull if you put a loader on it , make shure it has a actuall steering box , not a open set of gears , if it dont it wont take the weight on the front and the gears will jump .


----------



## ensoll

Congrats dlimanov! I came to this thread from your other thread about the X300R vs the X324. I was going to HIGHLY recommend the 324 far above the 300R for anything but strict tight quarter mowing duties but I'm almost as glad to see that you found a good deal on the X300, especially given the number of hours and the cost.

You should celebrate and go get yourself a 17P cart!


----------



## dlimanov

Hi Chris,
X324 was also my first choice but it was sold before I could get to it. It also wouldn't have fit in my little trailer. X300 proved to be a good work horse so far, I mowed the lawn twice with it and had JD come out and do an annual service. I am definitely buying a cart and either a plow or a bucket, just taking my time scouring the Internets for a good deal.
My yard has a lot of tight places and smaller deck and smaller tractor actually proved to be a better fit; I wouldn't be able to get in a lot of places with a 48" deck. Even with 42" I am still using my push mower to mow few hard to get or rocky spots.
Overall, very happy with JD!


----------



## BBX300

I just bought an x300 myself. Mulch kit pulls all that thatch up from under my old grass very well. The upgraded blades helped too. Predator 2s. Built a front end weight for it, 20$ and some spray paint,






. Welded a couple nuts and good to go. I'm looking for a blade for it, but don't wanna pay 600$ plus from JD. Trying to find a thread that will tell me compatible parts so I can find a used one. Wish me luck. 
Enjoy your mower!


----------



## jhngardner367

Looks pretty cool ! 

By the way,on my post of 7/11/2011, I hit the wrong #...My JD ,at the time was a 317,not a 319( never made a 319 ). 
That's what happens when you have "fat fingers". LOL!


----------



## BBX300

Yep scrap yard piece. It was used as the base for train couplers. About sixty plus pounds.


----------



## Fredneck

interesting thread, good read. my thanks to all who participated


----------

